# ABIT NF7-S SATA RAID 0 - HEEEELP!!!

## manictuga

Hi,

I've got an Abit NF7-S mb with a couple of WD80GB hdds and two "serillel" SATA->ATA converters.

I need to build a system with RAID 0 support. I've been looking everywhere but could not find any info on howto make the Sil 3112 controller work in RAID mode with Gentoo.

Anyone around there has such a system working with RAID 0? Can anyone redirect me to an usefull link where I can find the necessary information?

Thanks in advance,

Jorge

----------

## Jamon

Hello!  I have the same motherboard, and I tried to get the SATA to work as well (without RAID).  It was quite a hassle.  I use the gaming-sources, and it has no support for it.  The ac-sources does, but I found it rather unstable.  Also the latest 2.4.21-pre kernel supports it, as does 2.5 (or so I have heard).  I have no idea how well RAID is supported, however.   I got really frustrated and just disconnected my drive from the SATA controller for now.. I don't really need that hard drive right now anyhow.   :Wink:   I look forward to when 2.4.21(-gaming) is out, by then hopefully the stability issues are worked out.  I'm sorry, but I hope this helps!

	Jamon

----------

## behd

yaugh, just bought a new comp with Asus P4G8X mb and I only have 2 SATA disks using raid0 => I must find a way to install my gentoo...

1. interesting sites:

www.siimage.com

from there you'll find some other interesting links...

2. yes it seems there's support for Sil3112a chipset SATA/RAID

3. yes support for this chipset is only included in 2.4.21 pre-patch

-> I will either build my own boot disk then mount Gentoo livecd

OR livecd-ng package could also be a solution (but I must still investigate if it does really what we want to do -> building a new livecd with pre2.4.21 kernel

4. pre 2.4.21 kernel have probs with AC97 (sound support won't compile at all  -> problem if we ever manage to install gentoo) BUT Patrick Plattes kindly sent me this patch which should solve the problem

---- patch ----

diff -u --new-file --recursive --exclude-from /usr/src/exclude linux.21pre5/include/linux/ac97_codec.h linux.21pre5-ac3/include/linux/ac97_codec.h

--- linux.21pre5/include/linux/ac97_codec.h	2003-02-27 18:39:41.000000000 +0000

+++ linux.21pre5-ac3/include/linux/ac97_codec.h	2003-03-01 19:23:29.000000000 +0000

@@ -222,6 +222,8 @@

 	int dev_mixer; 

 	int type;

+	int modem:1;

+	

 	struct ac97_ops *codec_ops;

 	/* controller specific lower leverl ac97 accessing routines */

@@ -237,6 +239,9 @@

 	int stereo_mixers;

 	int record_sources;

+	/* Property flags */

+	int flags;

+

 	int bit_resolution;

 	/* OSS mixer interface */

@@ -265,6 +270,8 @@

 	int (*amplifier)(struct ac97_codec *codec, int on);

 	/* Digital mode control */

 	int (*digital)(struct ac97_codec *codec, int format);

+#define AC97_DELUDED_MODEM	1	/* Audio codec reports its a modem */

+#define AC97_NO_PCM_VOLUME	2	/* Volume control is missing 	   */

 };

 extern int ac97_read_proc (char *page_out, char **start, off_t off,

diff -u --new-file --recursive --exclude-from /usr/src/exclude linux.21pre5/include/linux/acct.h linux.21pre5-ac3/include/linux/acct.h

----------------

5. goto www.tldp.org for doc about:

- creating bootdisk

- installing ata-raid system

6. I will get back here once my system is installed

----------

## behd

okie if you haven't built a bootdisk, you may still 

1. download a Mandrake 9.1 Install CD

2. boot it by using rescue and choose go to console prompt

3. mounting your SATA/RAID0 partition:

1st run this script (or do it manually):

http://people.redhat.com/arjanv/pdcraid/MAKEDEV

2nd modprobe ataraid then modprobe silraid

YOU ARE DONE !!!

(do whatever you want on /dev/ataraid/d0)

create partition / install fs / mount / install distro / etc...)

----------

## behd

this link is also good to read:

http://people.redhat.com/arjanv/pdcraid/ataraidhowto.html

----------

## bpoteet

 *manictuga wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...howto make the Sil 3112 controller work in RAID mode with Gentoo. ...
> 
> Jorge

 

There is support for that controller in gs(s?)-sources.  I'm using it and the controller works.  I am having issues with it however....see my post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=47664

Do you have good dma performance?  If so, could you IM me (through the site) your kernel .config?  Also, what is the output of:

```
#hdparm -iI /dev/hdX
```

Thanks in advance.

----------

## behd

kie will keep you informed... when I'll be there  :Wink: 

(system is still busy w/ bootstrapping process...)

aaaaargh and it's already 02:00AM here and I must wake @07:00  :Sad: 

----------

## manictuga

Thanks!!!!!!!

I've been away and haven't received any notification from the forum saying that there were follow-ups...

I had already tryed the Mandrake 9.1 and, since it uses kernel 2.4.21, I could recognize the hardrives in the SATA controller. No RAID however...

I'll try that script this time.

Thanks for the tips!!!

Next week I'll try all of this, since I'll be away once more. I'll let you know.

Have a nice easter!

Jorge

----------

## behd

Gentoo UP & RUNNING !!!!

Well did u complete the install ?!?

okie perfect keep on reading !!!

but now your brand new Gentoo system refuse to boot ?!?

Welcome in the (strange) devfs world    

1st your system is normal  & lilo is normal so use:

/dev/ataraid/dXpY for your ATA/RAID block devices in lilo.conf or other boot loader...

BUT BEWARE ONCE DEVFS IS MOUNTED YOU MUST USE:

/dev/ataraid/discX/partY

(so this is what your fstab should use)...

Regards every1, hope you'll be soon all up & running too

----

okie a little more conf and I benchmark my disks !!!

----------

